# Help in overclocking my duron



## kevinthumado (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi guys i have a AMD Duron 1.30 GHz with 512 MB of RAM and VIA vt82c686b motherboard can i overclock my pc is their any possibility please let me knowray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can overclock any cpu but to what level can only be found out by doing it. Some cpus may overclock a lot someone who has the same cpu may only be able to do it a little bit. Although your mobo may not handle too much overclocking.

what are the rest of your specs?

Have a read of the overclocking stickies at the top of this forum for guidance


----------



## speedhighway101 (Feb 8, 2009)

You probably won't be able to overclock enough to make any difference in performance with that computer, you should probably look into buying a new CPU (or motherboard or computer altogether, since your CPU slot is quite outdated) from Newegg if you want to play newer games and such.

In any case, you should post the rest of your specs and other people will help you evaluate


----------

